# New Betta



## Samiamnot (Jan 14, 2009)

Heya
I have a new betta fish in a 1 1/2 gallon bowl, yes it was going to be in a larger one, but alas, i had a nice tank for it, and it ended up not holding the water i bought for it, and i had this on hand, but everything has been cleaned and disinfected and all. and when i can afford a new tank it will get one.

So anyways, i just bought a betta, i don't remember what kind, but it has the tail that is not all attached, it flows kinda... does that make any sense?
His name is Sushi

I have a plastic plant that i put in it, bc it won't be in enough sunlight for a live one.

But when i got him i knew he was going to be rather agressive, they had two of the cups next to eachother and he was flaring up at the one next to him.

So i floated him for a while, and he stayed at the bottom of the tank for a bit, i think he was in shock, and then he stays in the plant now. i have him a little flake food, and he wasn't hungry, and then he took after a flake that had sunk and started to dig up the gravel... but then knocked it off.

Is any of this unusual? or is this all ok? (i am a new tank owner) also, other than getting a bigger tank, is there anything i need to know about Bettas?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a great link as far as betta care:

http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish/must-read-general-betta-care-faq-20058/

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes it takes them awhile to adjust to their new home. If the plastic plant has sharp or pointed edges it could tear your fish's fins.


----------



## Samiamnot (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok thank you!

I will have to go get another type of food though when i have some cash apparently. Recommendations? (nothing that needs re-fridge/frozen, or anything i can't keep on stock for a while, the only "real" pet store near me is 60 miles away)

The plant isn't sharp and has no pointed edges. it is actually a few plant like things all together and it seems to like to swim between them. and anyways, there isn't much TO tear on his fins. They are already torn like, but you can tell it is normal, not a sign of maltreatment.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A lot of people use Hikari Betta bio gold pellets. You can also get some freeze dried bloodworms or freeze dried brine shrimp. Its reccommended that you rehydrate those before feeding so your fish won't gt constipated.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

There is also freeze dried Daphnia, which I like to use. As Drama says, re-hydrate to avoid constipation. Freeze fried foods are great due to their long shelf life. You'd only have to make the occasional 60 mile round trip...better yet, you can always purchase on-line.


----------



## Samiamnot (Jan 14, 2009)

Lol, no its 120 mile round trip. 60 there and 60 back.

I will deffinatly look into it next time i go over. for another week though, flakes it is

thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I understand the 120 mile round trips. Where I lived in Colorado, it was 90 miles one way to the nearest mall! lol


----------



## Samiamnot (Jan 14, 2009)

Ugh same for me. Its horrible! i have this small of a town! and we are on the coast, so ALL of the towns look the same and have the same stuff. you have to go inland to see anything different, which requires going over the pass and mountain, even when snowing... 

Btw, the Sushi doesn't seem to be eating... does it just not like the flakes?

Oh and i think i am going to get another one  his name will be Fillet... lol, and im not joking! depends on if the store has the... crowntail i think they are called. if so, then he shalt have another brother (in a different tank obviously.)


----------



## Samiamnot (Jan 14, 2009)

Btw, what kind of betta is this? (the one i want, just don't know name)
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/anabantoids/images/Betta(bluemale)WFA_Ap4Be.jpg

Thanks  its GORGEOUS

Im not sure i like the half moon ones... they remind me of in the early 18th centery (earlier possibly) when the men wore those frilly neck piece things... just on the butt rather than neck...lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe that its a crowntail. Combtails have a little bit longer "spikes" on the fins. Crowntails are beautiful. I have 1 crowntail, 2 veiltails and 2 combtails.I would love to have a halfmoon but my Petsmart doesn't carry anything but crowntails and veiltails.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes they don't eat for a couple days after you get them. They take awhile to adjust sometimes.If he's swimming around alot, I think he'll be ok. Keep an eye on him.


----------



## Samiamnot (Jan 14, 2009)

ok, ill keep an eye on him. i have been giving him a little each day, even though my mom said they eat every other day...? but since he isn't eating at all, i feed him a little each day... he isn't even interested in it.
But he swims around alot more than i remember the others ( granted i was like 6 with my other ones)
I had him in kinda little cube, with one side looking into my room, and whenever i came in he would dart into a plant, but i moved him to the top so now he can see everything, including out the window, and he doesn't seem to get scared anymore. and i put a mirror up to him, and he will watch it, but won't flare up. he won't move and when you take it down, he will swim in a fast circle and then settles down...? but yea he swims alot just isn't eating... i will get new food monday along hopefully with a new fish
oh and he must be a combtail because he has LONG spikes. his fins almost aren't attatched except for like 1/2 inch. but its normal, not mistreatment you can tell...

hmmm.... crowntail or halfmoon? (the half moons are growing on me) hmmmm


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas can be picky eaters and it may take awhile to get him to eat. They do need to be fed every day. I feed mine 2-3 pellets in the morning and 2-3 ellets at night.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

+1 I feed my bettas both am & pm, 2 pellets for the smaller betta and 3 pellets for the larger one. 
Also feed one blood worm (they love them) each 2 x week in place of a pellet meal, and freeze dried daphnia 2 x week in place of a meal. They are vibrant & healthy. Niether one of them ate for three days when I first got them. I think that's pretty common behavior.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good feeding schedule


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Its a crowntail, VERY pretty!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Samiamnot said:


> ok, ill keep an eye on him. i have been giving him a little each day, even though my mom said they eat every other day...? but since he isn't eating at all, i feed him a little each day... he isn't even interested in it.
> But he swims around alot more than i remember the others ( granted i was like 6 with my other ones)
> I had him in kinda little cube, with one side looking into my room, and whenever i came in he would dart into a plant, but i moved him to the top so now he can see everything, including out the window, and he doesn't seem to get scared anymore. and i put a mirror up to him, and he will watch it, but won't flare up. he won't move and when you take it down, he will swim in a fast circle and then settles down...? but yea he swims alot just isn't eating... i will get new food monday along hopefully with a new fish
> oh and he must be a combtail because he has LONG spikes. his fins almost aren't attatched except for like 1/2 inch. but its normal, not mistreatment you can tell...
> ...


nope, my betta is normal sized, and he eats 3 pellets in the morning, and three at night!


----------



## megphimu22 (Jan 10, 2009)

i just got a betta on thursday and for the first day he wouldn't swim around much or eat... he was used to only having the freeze dried shrimp stuff they feed them at the pet store. I bought those, but only for treats. I gave him some of the food I bought for everyday feedings and he seemed disinterested. Well, the next day he was a completely different betta. He had gotten used to the tank and started eating his food- he seemed very hungry! So now he eats the food I choose to give him- but he does love his treats! Question, do you have a heater? Because once I got the heater installed is when he made the drastic change! Now he's as happy as can be- very active.. I'm just waiting to find a happy bubble nest!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

megphimu22 said:


> i just got a betta on thursday and for the first day he wouldn't swim around much or eat... he was used to only having the freeze dried shrimp stuff they feed them at the pet store. I bought those, but only for treats. I gave him some of the food I bought for everyday feedings and he seemed disinterested. Well, the next day he was a completely different betta. He had gotten used to the tank and started eating his food- he seemed very hungry! So now he eats the food I choose to give him- but he does love his treats! Question, do you have a heater? Because once I got the heater installed is when he made the drastic change! Now he's as happy as can be- very active.. I'm just waiting to find a happy bubble nest!


I think heaters are good, but 4 a bowl not so much, unless they are mad for a bowl


----------



## megphimu22 (Jan 10, 2009)

oops- i didn't realize it was a bowl! haha, my bad! maybe try a bigger tank??


----------



## ajulie724 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have 6 bettas - 2 females and 4 males. None of them will eat the flakes they all prefer the pellets. Also it is possible for a betta to go up to 30 days without eating - not recommended but they can. You can get small heaters for bowls or tanks up to 5 gallons - they are under the rock heaters. Our Petsmarts carry them - just make sure you have a thermometer to keep a watch on the temp. Some grocery stores and wal-marts carry fish supplies you might check to see if they have a pellet food in stock for bettas. Wal-mart also carries small heaters. A betta will do okay at water temps around 72-74 degrees, but, will thrive in temps around 76 to 78 degrees. Make sure that you are changing the water once a week since he is in a bowl - dirty water can cause not only illness but depression. Getting him a "friend" like a mystery snail might help as well. Remember that you have to feed the snail if you are cleaning you bowl out - there will not be enough algae for the snail otherwise. With his bowl being near the window try to make sure he is not in direct sunlight and that his water temp is not changing to much - this can stress them out. Try and keep the mirror time to around 10 minutes at any time so that it doesn't stress him out too much. Same with a new male betta - some males stress if they can see each other (they can never "win" their own space since the "loser" can never leave), other males seem better if they can see each other - so see how they do with each other. Otherwise you can let them spend time together each day or so for short periods - just make sure that you are never moving one male away each time he can get depressed if he is always the loser.

I know someone in an earlier post suggested betta forums for information - they are great, even if you never post just reading will help. Good luck with Sushi.


----------

